# Prescient!



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2020)

Drawing by Walter Molino from 1962 entitled: "Life in 2022"


----------



## Amity Island (Jun 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Drawing by Walter Molino from 1962 entitled: "Life in 2022"
> 
> View attachment 14610


Looks like Molino was ahead of his time...but not that dissimilar to this...
I think the Molino one is a bit too much like a Dalek, plus you have to stand up, which could be quite tiring after a 30 mile journey. I'd also make an improvement on it and have side mirrors for safety.









						The Future of Urban Travel? Bio Hybrid
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Looks like Molino was ahead of his time...but not that dissimilar to this...
> I think the Molino one is a bit too much like a Dalek, plus you have to stand up, which could be quite tiring after a 30 mile journey. I'd also make an improvement on it and have side mirrors for safety.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but the Molino one allows you to socially distance at 1 metre plus, mitigated by the enclosure, when we are in the sixth wave   How you breathe isn't clear!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 27, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Drawing by Walter Molino from 1962 entitled: "Life in 2022"
> 
> View attachment 14610



If we hadn't taken a wrong turn down the Segway path we could have had those individual biosecure mobility bubbles by now.









						After Nearly Two Bumpy Decades, The Original Segway Will Be Retired In July
					

Company officials announces production of the Segway PT will stop on July 15. The vehicle is popular among law enforcement and tourists, but falls short of its inventor's revolutionary goals.




					www.npr.org
				




Or the premium version for the SUV crowd:


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 27, 2020)

I remember seeing an newspaper article from the late 1990s explaining why internet shopping wouldn't work. This was referred to in a blog post after online shopping had really taken off. There was also a short film from the early 1960s predicting a future in which you could browse through products on a computer screen and order stuff in the same way that we do now. The wife ordered the stuff and the husband paid the bill. I'm not sure if the film was genuine but if it was it was remarkably prescient.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 27, 2020)

I found the 1960s film but it was embedded in a Daily Mail article so I didn't post a link. The sex defined roles in the house are amusing to 21st century viewers but otherwise it is amazingly accurate.
My favourite old school sexist ad is this one.


			https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9175530496/h23B2FE21/sanborn-coffee-t-be-re-of-leesher-coflee-hares-how-sasy-pressure-packed-chase-sanborn-jeal-de-h


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2020)

More spookiness


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 28, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Drawing by Walter Molino from 1962 entitled: "Life in 2022"
> 
> View attachment 14610


would that work on a Segway?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 29, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> I found the 1960s film but it was embedded in a Daily Mail article so I didn't post a link. The sex defined roles in the house are amusing to 21st century viewers but otherwise it is amazingly accurate.
> My favourite old school sexist ad is this one.
> 
> 
> https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9175530496/h23B2FE21/sanborn-coffee-t-be-re-of-leesher-coflee-hares-how-sasy-pressure-packed-chase-sanborn-jeal-de-h


I'm slightly concerned that this post is getting up votes. Are we saying that we actually approve of spanking wives for buying the wrong coffee?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> would that work on a Segway?


I think I heard the other day that Segway have gone out of business


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 29, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I think I heard the other day that Segway have gone out of business


Glad that we managed a trip on one.
They were so easy to use, and someone around here has one which is his wheelchair. 
He really likes the fact than he can raise the chair up to a walking along height so that he can talk on the level with the person he is with.  Then once they stop he just lowers himself down again to sitting height.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Glad that we managed a trip on one.
> They were so easy to use, and someone around here has one which is his wheelchair.
> He really likes the fact than he can raise the chair up to a walking along height so that he can talk on the level with the person he is with.  Then once they stop he just lowers himself down again to sitting height.


Hope someone takes up the design so he can continue to use them  Here's what I read, The wheelchair is mentioned









						Segway: End of the road for the much-hyped two-wheeler
					

The self-balancing vehicle was launched 19 years ago with the aim of revolutionising personal transport.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Contused (Jun 29, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm slightly concerned that this post is getting up votes. Are we saying that we actually approve of spanking wives for buying the wrong coffee?


Seeing this image reminded me that I'd seen it recently, but I'm not entirely sure where. Perhaps it was in Cheezburger's so-called 'Demotivational' threads, where it attracted some criticism. The times they are a-changing.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm slightly concerned that this post is getting up votes. Are we saying that we actually approve of spanking wives for buying the wrong coffee?



No, just that we find the notion ridiculously funny which it was probably meant to be, even in the 50s. As a woman and a feminist, I find it funny!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 30, 2020)

My mom would have found it hilarious in the 1950s she would never have lived in the same house as my dad if that behaviour had started. She counselled both her daughters in their teens regarding marriage, what the commitment meant, overall always being great friends and finishing up with the advice to whisper the word 'obey' and that dad and her had agreed to share everything.  Hence 'What is his, is also mine.  And what is mine is .... my own!'  and roared with laughter!


----------

